# 2011 UK Census



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Just wondering if everyone here does this, i have never done one before and not sure if i should, ive been told they use your details to sell to companys etc, Is it safe?


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

We've always done ours. No idea about how they use your details but it says you have to do it or you'll be fined.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Ive always been carefull of where my details end up hence why im pondering on this, i found this...



> Q. What happens if you do not complete and return the questionnaire?
> A. Theoretically, you can be fined up to £1,000 however in 2001 when the last census was carried out, only 38 people were prosecuted.


External link


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

We did ours - according to the legal paperwork with it none of the details that you disclose will be disclosed to anyone else for a century. And they are planning on making a point of fining people this year if any households continue to refuse to complete the census according to the news when they were sent out.



> The fine for not completing and returning a 2011 Census questionnaire is up to £1,000. You may also have to pay costs.
> 
> The amount of the fine for not completing the 2011 Census questionnaire will be determined in each individual case by the magistrate.
> 
> ...





> What happens if you don't take part
> 1. If a questionnaire is not completed and returned, reminders will be sent out to households.
> 
> 2. Census staff will visit and offer to help householders complete their questionnaire.
> ...


http://help.census.gov.uk/england/help/ ... 0011B.html and http://help.census.gov.uk/england/help/ ... 0076A.html


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes, you must do the Census. No, they don't pass on details. Historically the Censuses have been useful for tracing family histories etc, but now they're not even taking full names any more it won't be as useful!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I did it online it didnt take long at all


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

yep i did mine


----------

